# The Resolutions of Jonathan Edwards



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 31, 2008)

A good list for any of us. Sinclair Ferguson had a good article on these resolutions in the Jan 2009 _Tabletalk_, you can read it here.

Sinclair writes:


> Doubtless the resolutions display the marks of relative youth — references to God are frequent, while references to Christ and to grace are noticeably infrequent. Edwards’ sense of the need for radical consecration was then greater than his ability to show how such devotion would need to be resourced in Christ over the long haul. While this is not wholly lacking, there is no doubt that introspection dominates over divine provision. That notwithstanding, the “Resolutions” provide a very powerful illustration of an often-repeated divine pattern: those the Lord means to use significantly he often deals with profoundly in early years.



Without further ado...



> *The Resolutions of Jonathan Edwards (1722-1723)*
> 
> Being sensible that I am unable to do anything without God's help, I do humbly entreat him by his grace to enable me to keep these Resolutions, so far as they are agreeable to his will, for Christ's sake.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ivan (Dec 31, 2008)

I wonder how many times Jonathan Edwards read Calvin's Institues?


----------



## PresbyDane (Dec 31, 2008)

Semper Fidelis you hack away at my timetable, I have the magazine I just have not taken the time to read it, because there is so many other good books I am reading.
But Thanks anyway


----------



## JohnGill (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks for reminding me of these. 

On a side note, is Tabletalk subscription discounted or free for churches?


----------



## JM (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Dec 31, 2008)

Despite what others may say Jonathan Edwards is *the greatest* American Theologian. His _Religious Affections_ should be required reading to breathe oxygen.


----------



## Exiled_2_God (Jan 14, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Despite what others may say Jonathan Edwards is *the greatest* American Theologian. His _Religious Affections_ should be required reading to breathe oxygen.



I just started his Religious Affections as part of my personal study. Great stuff!

I also saw the article of his resolutions in Table Talk, not to mention his works on the Freedom of the Will. He has helped me understand a lot of things.


----------

